# Netzteil hat nur 4 Sata anschlüsse - Erweitern möglich?



## testvogel (13. Januar 2009)

*Netzteil hat nur 4 Sata anschlüsse - Erweitern möglich?*

Hallo,

kann ich an das bequiet 450W straight power, welches standarmäßig nur 4 SATA Stromanschlüsse hat, problemlos mithilfe von solchen Y-Adapter (1*SATA -> 2*SATA) 10 Sata Geräte anschließen? (8 HDDs + 1 DVD + 1 SSD)

Spezifkikation: *+3,3V: 30A, +5V: 28A, +12V1: 14A, +12V2: 16A, -12V: 0,5A, +5VSB: 3A*

Rein rechnerisch würde ich sagen, dass das ja gehen müssten wenn jede HDD ~10W @ ~500mA verbraucht.

Gruß testvogel


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Netzteil hat nur 4 Sata anschlüsse - Erweitern möglich?*

Warum nutzt du nicht HDD Wechselrahmen?
Und wieso keine 'normalen' Adapter??


----------



## DanielX (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Netzteil hat nur 4 Sata anschlüsse - Erweitern möglich?*

Ja, das ist überhaupt kein Problem.

MfG DanielX


----------



## rehacomp (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Netzteil hat nur 4 Sata anschlüsse - Erweitern möglich?*

Du Meinst den großen 4-Pol (IDE, CDROM) zu 2 Sata?, ja kannst ohne bedenken machen.


----------



## testvogel (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Netzteil hat nur 4 Sata anschlüsse - Erweitern möglich?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Warum nutzt du nicht HDD Wechselrahmen?
> Und wieso keine 'normalen' Adapter??



HDD Wechselrahmen kosten zusätzliches Geld und ich will die HDDs auch nicht wechseln.
Was für "normale" Adapter meinst du?
Ich meine sowas:

Y-Kabel Serial ATA SATA S-ATA Strom-Anschlusskabel Festplatte HD HDD Festplatten Anschluss Kabel


----------



## HeNrY (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Netzteil hat nur 4 Sata anschlüsse - Erweitern möglich?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Warum nutzt du nicht HDD Wechselrahmen?
> Und wieso keine 'normalen' Adapter??



Vielleicht wird das ein Server der nur in der Ecke steht und nicht angerührt wird? 
Vielleicht weil man so weniger Leitungen belegt?

Zu deiner Frage testvogel:
Jop, geht wunderbar


----------



## DanielX (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Netzteil hat nur 4 Sata anschlüsse - Erweitern möglich?*

Das geht auch, es gibt aber auch Adapter von dem normalen 4-Pol NT-Stecker auf zwei SATA-Stromanschlüße.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Netzteil hat nur 4 Sata anschlüsse - Erweitern möglich?*



testvogel schrieb:


> Was für "normale" Adapter meinst du?


Sowas:
Stromanschlusskabel Serial SATA S-ATA Strom-Anschlusskabel Festplatte HD HDD Festplatten

Sowas meint ich, gibt auch welche von Molex auf 2 Power...


----------

